# Streifenfundament und Bodenplatte



## Teich4You (21. Dez. 2015)

Da ich meinen Teichrand 50-60cm aufmauern möchte, benötige ich ein Fundament. Dieses soll als Streifenfundament realisiert werden. Welche Tiefe sollte das Fundament nun haben? Wirklich 80cm? Oder habt ihr auch andere Erfahrungen gemacht das es mit weniger klappt und die Frostgrenze längst nicht mehr erreicht wird? 

Bei der Abdichtung des Teiches tendiere ich langsam zu Dichtschlämmen+Schwimmbadfarbe/Silolack als Deckschicht für die Optik. Somit muss ich nichts kleben/schweißen lassen und kann alles in Ruhe selber durchführen. Dichtschlämme benötigen allerdings einen vernünftigen Untergrund. Das Erdreich vom Streifenfundament bis zum Grund wollte ich mit Gewebematten und Zementmörtel auskleiden. Bleibt die Frage wie dick das ganze ausfallen sollte und ob man am Grund nicht eine Betonplatte erstellen muss? Das Gewicht von 22to Wasser wird ja nicht ohne sein. Und wenn am Grund auch nur Gewebematte und Beton ist, wird das wohl nicht lange gut gehen. Wie stark muss ich so eine Bodenplatte bauen?


----------



## Patrick K (21. Dez. 2015)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Das Gewicht von 22to Wasser wird ja nicht ohne sein.



Ja das Gewicht ist Brutal , zumindest wenn es auf einen cm² lastet
sieh mal diese Dinger haben knapp 20 m³
[DLMURL="http://onlineshop.real.de/Frame-Pool-Power-Steel%E2%84%A2-Set-mit-Filterpumpe-Zubehoer-488x122cm/0137109001001?emcs0=Artikeldetail%20unten&emcs1=Artikeldetailansicht&emcs2=0136564001001&emcs3=0137109001001"]http://onlineshop.real.de/Frame-Pool-Power-Steel™-Set-mit-Filterpumpe-Zubehoer-488x122cm/0137109001001?emcs0=Artikeldetail unten&emcs1=Artikeldetailansicht&emcs2=0136564001001&emcs3=0137109001001[/DLMURL]

salve Obs


----------



## Teich4You (21. Dez. 2015)

Also möchtest du mir damit sagen, dass an den Wänden eine normal aufgetragene Schicht Zementmörtel ausreicht. Ebenso eine begehbare Schicht am Grund von 2-5cm, so das ich mich darauf stellen kann. Habe ich das korrekt interpretiert?


----------



## laolamia (21. Dez. 2015)

moin,

es kommt mehr auf das erdreich an, es muss verdichtet sein dann ist ja der gegendruck da.
vielleicht hilft dir das weiter

gruss marco


----------



## Teich4You (21. Dez. 2015)

Ja doch hilft mir ein wenig weiter. 

In meinem Fall normaler Erdboden/Mutterboden. Ab und an recht nass und matschig, wenn es viel regnet. Nachbarn klagen oft über hohes Grundwasser und das die Bäume abfaulen.
Beim Teichbau-Nr.1 hatte ich kein Grundwasser gefunden und unsere Bäume sind alle ok.
Ich brauche halt einen geeigneten Untergrundd um die Dichtschlämme aufzutragen. Dieser darf nicht einfach mal ein bisschen einreißen, wenn sich was setzt, sonst muss ich alles leer machen udn das Leck stopfen.


----------



## Patrick K (21. Dez. 2015)

Hallo 

Ich möchte dir damit sagen , das man den Druck des Wassers oft überschätzt , ich hab zB. eine ca.8 - 10 cm dicke Betonbodenplatte ohne Eisen , mir war das lieber den vorher stand an dem Ort eine Mistgrube, wer weis was da hauste

salve Patrick


----------



## Teich4You (21. Dez. 2015)

Aye Captain! Wasser nicht überschätzen! Roger!


----------



## ThorstenC (21. Dez. 2015)

Meiner Meinung nach- ist das mit den "halben" Wänden runter eventuell nicht ideal.
Da ist immer das Risko, dass sich irgendetwas setzt oder die Erde unter dem freigebuddelten Fundament rausbröselt.
Kein Mensch würde normalerweise Hausfundamente untergraben.
Was sparst du dabei ein im Vergleich mit richtig heruntergezogenen Wänden komplett aus Schalstein??
3 Reihen Schalungssteine??  x  umlaufendeMeter  /   2..

Ansonsten drückt das Wasser- wegen der geringeren Dicht als Erdboden- bei gleichen Volumen weniger auf den Untergrund.


----------



## Teich4You (22. Dez. 2015)

Hast schon Recht. Könnte auch alles mauern. Aber ein waagerecht und senkrecht bewährter Ringanker aus Beton setzt sich nicht so leicht, solange der irgendwo aufliegt. Kann ich mir jedenfalls nicht vorstellen. Untergraben wird ja nicht. Nur senkrecht\leicht schräg dran runter und gleich wieder gegenbetoniert. Kann man auch oft sehen bei Baudokus. Aber ich denke nochmal drüber nach.

Könnte man statt einer geraden Bodenplatte nicht auch ein vermörteltes Vlies machen? Das könnte man leichter Formen um damit den BA besser als tiefsten Punkt zu realisieren. Machen ja viele im Schwimmteich und ist dort ja auch begehbar.


----------



## mkburg (22. Dez. 2015)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Nachbarn klagen oft über hohes Grundwasser


Wenn das so ist, solltest du auf alle Fälle eine Dränage unter der tiefsten Stell verlegen und diese in ein Sammelschacht führen (siehe mein Video), wo dies dann bei Bedarf abgepumpt werden kann. So hab ich es auch gemacht, da ich weiß, dass bei mir in extremen sehr feuchten Zeiten ich bis zu 60 cm Wasser unter ok Rasen hatte. 2015 hatte ich beim Bau großes Glück und es war nur 1,50 m unter ok Rasen.


----------



## Patrick K (22. Dez. 2015)

Hallo 

Ist ja erst dein zweiter grosserTeich , baue ihn nicht zu stabil , denn du weist ,nach dem zweiten Teich folgt der dritte Teich zugleich

 salve Patrick


----------



## center (22. Dez. 2015)

Bei mir ist es ähnlich. Schwankendes Grundwasser zwischen 1,30 -0,70m. Ich hab bei meiner Terrasse auch ein Streifenfundament (50cm) und drauf 3 Reihen Ziegelsteine gemauert. An einer Stelle ist nach 4-5 Jahren ein Riss gekommen. Von oben durch die Fugen der Ziegel bis runter durch das ganzes Streifenfundament.
Ob es am Frost lag oder am Grundwasser. Keine Ahnung.


----------



## Teich4You (22. Dez. 2015)

Der Wille wäre wohlmöglich da. Aber irgendwann ist der Platz einfach ausgereizt und die Regierung auch. 
Aber ich habe schon öfter dran gedachte lieber weniger stabil zu bauen und dafür bei einer Erweiterung oder Veränderung flexibler zu bleiben. 
Folie oder Beton ist hier die Frage.


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Dez. 2015)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Bei der Abdichtung des Teiches tendiere ich langsam zu Dichtschlämmen+Schwimmbadfarbe/Silolack als Deckschicht für die Optik.



Würde ich nicht wieder machen. Bzw. Mein Vater hat unseren Teich bei meiner Mutter mit WU Beton und Eisen gebaut. Ca. 20er Wände. Liegt nah wenn man mit den Materialien beruflich arbeitet. Da drauf noch so eine aufgepinselte Dichtschicht. Das hat so 10 Jahre gehalten. Dann ging es Los. Hier ein Riss und da eine Undichtigkeit. Dann wurde mit Dichtschlämen, Sikaflex etc. jedes Jahr nachgedichtet. Irgendwo wurde es immer wieder Undicht in den Ecken oder im oberen Bereich. Das ganze ist nur ein 1,5 x 1,5 Loch. Dann wurde nach dem mein Vater gestorben ist lange zeit mit einem immer tieferen Wasserspiegel gelebt.
Zum Schluss hatte ich die Faxen dicke. Als ich mal wieder in meiner altem Heimat gefahren bin habe ich eine Teichfolie mit genommen. Dann mit meiner Mutter und den Kindern zu naturgar. Teiche beschauen. Dort eine Alu-Leisten und Böschungsmatten besorgt. Dann wieder zu hause, Wasser, Fische und Pflanzen raus. Alles Sauber gemacht. Teichfolie eingelegt. Falten waren mir Egal. Wurde ja von oben alles mit der Alu-Leiste angedübelt und mit der Böschungsmatte verdeckt. Das Ganze als kraftraubende Tagesaktion. Also Beton und so Dichtschlemme ist nach meiner Meinung nix.
  Nun ist er wieder voll


----------



## Teich4You (22. Dez. 2015)

Tja ich bin echt unentschlossen. Man hört positives und negatives. Mit Folie müsste ich weniger mauern und betonieren. Dafür mit Falten leben, oder einschweißen lassen, was nicht günstig ist. Ach Leute bringt mich doch nicht so durcheinander immer.....


----------



## Patrick K (22. Dez. 2015)

center schrieb:


> An einer Stelle ist nach 4-5 Jahren ein Riss gekommen.



Ein Eisenkorb im Beton hätte dir sicher weiter geholfen

salve Obs


----------



## Patrick K (22. Dez. 2015)

Hallo 

baue dir doch wie ,Carsten , Michael H , Geli oder Ich , einen Eckigen Teich , 4 grosse Falten und GUT

Das Ufer könntest du ja wie bei Carstens Ex-Teich anlegen, dann sieht es wieder natürlicher aus

salve Patrick


----------



## Teich4You (22. Dez. 2015)

Hmm.....Beton ist eigentlich sehr haltbar, wenn richtig angemischt. Problematisch ist im Grunde nur das Setzen, Unterspülen sowie Hochdrücken durch Grundwasser oder Frost. Sofern man das im Griff hat, könnte es gehen. 

Eckig...neee. Darüber bin ich weg. Praktisch hin oder her. Soll ja nicht zu einfach werden nech!


----------



## Teich4You (22. Dez. 2015)

Hat zwar nichts mit Streifenfundament und Beton zu tun, aber meine Preisrecherchen und Anfragen für faltenfreie Folienverlegung möchte ich euch nicht vorenthalten.
Die Preise bewegen sich zwischen 20,50 - 28,- EUR pro m². PVC Folie 1,5mm schwarz+Arbeitszeit+teilweise mit Vlies+teilweise mit Abschlussprofilen. Anschlüsse abdichten meistens 10,- EUR extra. Fahrtkosten und Materialtransport nochmal extra. Garantie auf die Folie bis 10 Jahre. Auf die Arbeiten bis 3 Jahre. Bei geschätzten 60m² Fläche sind das 1.230 - 1.680,- EUR für die Folie. Da fragt man sich doch, ob man nicht mit ein paar Falten leben könnte, die man selber umklappt und mit Innotec verklebt (Beispiel).


----------



## Zacky (22. Dez. 2015)

Meine persönliche Meinung dazu ist die, dass ich die Folie lieber faltenfrei und fachgerecht verlegt haben möchte. Die Gewährleistung ist ein guter und wichtiger Punkt. Bei vielen Firmen zahlst Du eigentlich auch nur die tatsächlich verlegten Folien-QM. So brauchst Du vielleicht wirklich nur 60-65 m² Folie und wenn Du sie in einem Stück verlegen willst, benötigst Du auf jeden Fall mehr. Ist für mich auch ehrlich gesagt, eine optische Frage, denn die Falten siehst Du doch hin und wieder und dann ärgert man sich ggf. weil man 500,-€ gespart hat. Wenn Folie am Stück würde ich diese nur in Kombination mit Vermörtelung nutzen wollen. (also ich persönlich / meine Meinung)

Vielen geht es um die Sicherheit der fertigen Gesamtfolien, wobei ich ja auch zu bedenken gebe, dass man am Ende doch Löcher in die Folie schneidet, wie Bodenablauf, Skimmeranschluss, Rückläufe und evtl. noch andere Kleinigkeiten. Der Fachmann verschweißt/verklebt die Folienstücke auch wieder sauber, wenn doch was sein sollte, kannst Du ihn anrufen und er sollte es reparieren.

Weißt Du wie viel Innotec Du dazu benötigen würdest um die Falten größflächig und dicht zu verkleben. Da gehen schon mal 10-20 Kartuschen drauf, würde ich meinen.


----------



## mkburg (22. Dez. 2015)

Ich habe auch 1,5 PVC Folie verschweißen lassen, ging auch nicht anders bei meiner gewünschten Teichform.


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Dez. 2015)

Zacky schrieb:


> und dann ärgert man sich ggf. weil man 500,-€ gespart hat


Also für 500 Euro kann ich mir lange Falten anschauen.


----------



## Teich4You (23. Dez. 2015)

PVC Folie 10x10m 1mm Stärke bekomme ich für knapp unter 500,- EUR. Wären demnach sogar rund 1.000,- EUR unterschied.
Dafür kann man schon ein paar schöne Koi kaufen, in den Urlaub fahren, was schickes Essen gehen, sein Haus abzahlen usw.
Alles Dinge die man abwiegen kann/muss/sollte.

Teichbau, insbesondere Koi-Teichbau ist echt Arbeit für die Gehirnwindungen.


----------



## Zacky (23. Dez. 2015)

Teich4You schrieb:


> 1mm Stärke



...sollte nicht verlegt werden, wenn der Teich tiefer als 1 m ist. Wenn PVC dann 1,5 mm oder mehr, wahlweise EPDM mit 1,3 mm oder eben PE-Folie.

Ist ja auch nur mein Vorschlag, soll Jeder machen wie er will.



Tottoabs schrieb:


> Also für 500 Euro kann ich mir lange Falten anschauen.



Das mag sein, drum sagte ich ja, "ist meine Meinung." Aber bei Gesamtbaukosten von mehreren 1000 €uronen - also Steine, Vlies, Folie, Zugschieber, Flansche, Helix, Vorfilter, Pumpen und so weiter, und so weiter...da würde mich persönlich diese Einsparung dann ärgern.


----------



## Teich4You (23. Dez. 2015)

Teich4You schrieb:


> PVC Folie 10x10m 1mm Stärke bekomme ich für knapp unter 500,- EUR. Wären demnach sogar rund 1.000,- EUR unterschied.
> Dafür kann man schon ein paar schöne Koi kaufen, in den Urlaub fahren, was schickes Essen gehen, sein Haus abzahlen usw.
> Alles Dinge die man abwiegen kann/muss/sollte.
> 
> Teichbau, insbesondere Koi-Teichbau ist echt Arbeit für die Gehirnwindungen.


Bei meinem 1,3m tiefen Teich läuft alles rund und ist stabil. Wird auch keinen Unterschied machen, ob er 1,8m tief ist.
Was soll dann anders sein bei der Belastung der Folie?
1,5mm bekomme ich für rund 700,- EUR. 
Aber egal. Ein Unterschied von 500-1000,- EUR ist nicht ohne.
Ich find´s gut wenn man eine Meinung hat.
Wäre froh wenn ich eine hätte zu dem Thema....


----------



## S.Reiner (10. Jan. 2016)

Mann
da lese ich um zu Lernen weil ich ja was neues bauen will 
em Bitte ich brauch in PUT
Betonieren , Schalsteine , einfach ab gestuft Erdreich ,
Wie fiel platz brauchen 10 Koi im Winter unten auf 2 m
jetzt macht mal weiter ich brauch Info


----------



## tosa (10. Jan. 2016)

Hi Reiner,

ich denke Du meinst nicht mich, sondern das das eine rein theoretische Frage ist, oder?

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## Teich4You (10. Jan. 2016)

Ja du hast Recht @Reiner S. Und ich hatte schon den nächsten Spruch in der Pipeline...

Ich werden keinen reinen Betonteich bauen. Definitiv nicht.
Allerdings wird das Streifenfundament realisiert. Dieses werde ich sehr einfach errichten. Auf dem Rasen werde ich mir einen Graben ziehen und das Fundament direkt auf dem gewachsenen Boden errichten. Dies aber auch nur, weil ich nur zwei Reihen hochmauern werden. Zwei Reihen mit Schalsteinen, 17er angemerkt. Das Fundament muss also nicht all zu viel tragen. Wenn man sichergehen will, macht man es 60-80 tief und darunter noch eine verdichtete Schicht Schotter oder Kies. Dieser kann bei Frost die Kräfte des Eis verteilen und sorgt dafür das die die Mauer nie hochkommen wird. 
So und wenn die Steine sitzen, vielleicht aber auch schon wenn das Fundament steht, werde ich am Fundament runter graben. Besser wenn die Steine noch nicht drauf sind, dann muss man nicht so hoch schaufeln.

Wie viel Platz 10 Koi am Grund brauchen? Gute Frage. Rechne dir halt mal aus, was 10x70cm nebeneinander für Platz brauchen. Wobei die Fische nie ganz ruhig stehen werden. Ein klein wenig Bewegung ist immer da. Und sie werden auch nicht auf Punkt 2m alle liegen. VIelleicht kann hier ein erfahrener Koibesitzer mal was dazu sagen.


----------



## tosa (10. Jan. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Ja du hast Recht @Reiner S. Und ich hatte schon den nächsten Spruch in der Pipeline...
> 
> Ich werden keinen reinen Betonteich bauen. Definitiv nicht.
> Allerdings wird das Streifenfundament realisiert. Dieses werde ich sehr einfach errichten. Auf dem Rasen werde ich mir einen Graben ziehen und das Fundament direkt auf dem gewachsenen Boden errichten. Dies aber auch nur, weil ich nur zwei Reihen hochmauern werden. Zwei Reihen mit Schalsteinen, 17er angemerkt. Das Fundament muss also nicht all zu viel tragen. Wenn man sichergehen will, macht man es 60-80 tief und darunter noch eine verdichtete Schicht Schotter oder Kies. Dieser kann bei Frost die Kräfte des Eis verteilen und sorgt dafür das die die Mauer nie hochkommen wird.
> ...



Wenn dich meine Meinung interessiert......

das reicht nie und nimmer! die liegen nicht wie Heringe in einer Dose!

Zudem warum den Druck des Eises reduzieren? Ist dein Teich komplett zugefroren? Dann brauchst Du dir natürlich keine Gedanken um den Platz machen, die liegen dann tatsächlich alle Kiel oben nebeneinander aufgereiht, schmeiss vorher nen paar Stöckchen rein, das nennt sich dann Koi am Stiel!


----------



## S.Reiner (10. Jan. 2016)

Ich will ja was neues machen aber es soll auch nicht gleich ins unermessliche gehen ( Kohle Manny )
nun ich wohne am Berg ist zwar nicht dolle aber doch macht das ganze Gefälle einen guten Meter aus auf 6 m
überlege wie ich ohne viel aufwand einen guten festen Teichrand hinbekomme .


----------



## Teich4You (10. Jan. 2016)

Bitte ein wenig detaillierter schreiben @tosa. Was reicht nie und nimmer?
Warum nicht den Druck des Eises reduzieren? Wenn der Boden friert und es einem ein Fundament und die darauf gebaute Mauer hochdrückt hat man den Salat.
Den Teich würde ich grundsätzlich nicht zufrieren lassen. Gasaustausch usw. Das hatten wir ja schon.


----------



## ThorstenC (10. Jan. 2016)

Das ist doch ganz einfach, Rainer!

Du musst Dir vorstellen- Du wärst ein Koi in einem Teich- mit Koikumpels zusammen.
Das Medium, in dem Du lebst (Wasser)- da gehen auch Deine Ausscheidungen rein....und Du musst das alles druch Deine Kiemen schubsen, um nicht zu ersticken.

Wie groß ein Koiteich für 10 große Koi (man muss damit rechnen, das auch kleine Fische wachsen können) artgerecht sein muss- da streiten sich die Geister.
Viele fangen mit "Kleinen" Besatz an und dann geht die Tiersammelwut los....Teich zu klein, Fisch zu vie....Filter zu Klein...Krankheiten- dann regelt die Natur über Bakterien und __ Parasiten den Besatz gnadenlos runter. Oft ein Trauerspiel.

Wenn es vom Aufwand mit Teichbau und notwendiger Filtertechnik und Unterhatskosten nicht zu viel werden darf (das vergessen oft enthusiastische Teichbauer, wenn der Bagger da ist), dann muss man sich und dem Koibesatz Grenzen setzen- immer im Rahmen des möglichen.

Das, was ich als Teichlaie mit lächerlichem Besatz bei mir an anderen Koi-Teichen mt großen Koi  gesehen habe und überschaubar ist, sind so Teichvolumen von 30....40m³.
Das macht bei 2m Tiefe eine Oberfläche von z.B. 4 x 7 bis 5 x 8    oder    3 x 10 bis 4 x 10.. so ungefähr- je nach Lage und Geldbeutel.

Die guten und endgültigen Koiteichbauten (da haben viele eben 2...3 x vorher schon geübt) sind auch mit Schalsteinen komplett hochgezogen.
Irgendwelche Sparlösungen mit Fundament 50cm tief, Schalsteine aufmauern und dann alles untergraben....wäre mir das Risiko nicht wert.

Die Kosten für die Schalsteine kannst Du Dir selber ausrechnen oder grob kalkulieren- je nach Angebot und Fläche der Teichwände.

Faltenfrei, eingeschweiße Folie wurde hier schon erwähnt. PEHD - Folie ist zur Zeit mit das effektivste...haltbarste.
-------------

Filtertechnik - da richten sich die Grobwerte oder Forenempfehlungen mit Teichvolumen 1-2mal pro Stunde durch den Filter zu schicken.
Viele sind nach JAhreangen Erfahrungen nach Spaltsieben, Bürsten, Mehrkammerfiltern bei sich automatisch abreinigenden Filtern angelangt, die auch zugleich fein filtern.
Somit ist der grobe Dreck raus aus dem Wasser.

Wechsel von Trommelfilter auf Bürsten sind mir nicht bekannt.......

Gängige TF oder EBF kosten für ca. 30m³/h oder eben auch drei Saugleitungen (2 BA und 1Skimmer) ab knapp über 2000 Euro.
----------------
Womit Du dann 30m³/h pumpen möchtest:
Motorpumpe mit mind. 210Watt  Stromverbrauch- ES gibt auch sehr gute Flowpumpen.kosten ca. 2000 Euro...
oder 
Lufthebervariante mit ca. 60-90 Watt Verbrauch (etwas mehr Bauaufwand- einen LH Sammelschacht für einen LH KG160).

Dazu noch eine UVC- Lampe mit 75 oder 100Watt...

Sind nur grobe Richtwerte- geschätzt.


----------



## tosa (10. Jan. 2016)

Hi Teich4you,

der Platz am Boden reicht nie und nimmer für 10 Koi mit 70cm!

Wenn Dein Boden vereist brauchst du unten keinen Platz mehr. Wenn Du nur die Oberfläche meinst, die sollte immer eine Öffnung haben! Richtig, das betrifft u.a. den Gasaustausch! Das Eis auf der Wasseroberfläche wird dir nie eine Mauer zerdrücken.

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## Teich4You (10. Jan. 2016)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Irgendwelche Sparlösungen mit Fundament 50cm tief, Schalsteine aufmauern und dann alles untergraben....wäre mir das Risiko nicht wert.



Was genau wäre dir zu riskant? Das es abrutscht oder einbricht? Wenn man Stahl im Fundament und der Mauer hat, bewegt sich da nichts mehr. Das ganze wirkt wie ein Ringanker der in sich stabil ist. Gemeint ist auch nicht untergraben, sondern daran runter-graben.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Wechsel von Trommelfilter auf Bürsten sind mir nicht bekannt.......






_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZaWT2F47lK0_


----------



## S.Reiner (10. Jan. 2016)

Streifenfundament und Bodenplatte
bin ich nun hier RICHTIG


----------



## S.Reiner (10. Jan. 2016)

Mein Teich ist jetzt  c.a. 4.5m mal 5m bei einer Tiefe 1,5 m
wenn ich nun dieses Volumen auf 2m Tiefe ausweite und rund um auf 1m tiefe aufbaue reicht das dann für 10 Koi
Das mit den 10 Koi soll ja nur mal so ein Richtwert sein


----------



## Teich4You (10. Jan. 2016)

Ohne deinen Teich je gesehen zu haben, sage ich ja es reicht. Aber warum nicht komplett alles auf 2m runter ziehen?


----------



## tosa (10. Jan. 2016)

Hi Reiner,

schickst du mir mal nen Link zu deinem Teich?

Bin leider zu faul fast 1000 Beiträge zu durchforsten....

viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## S.Reiner (10. Jan. 2016)

Kleinen Moment das kann ich Lösen


Teich4You schrieb:


> Ohne deinen Teich je gesehen


----------



## S.Reiner (10. Jan. 2016)

Nun das untere soll Grösser


----------



## S.Reiner (10. Jan. 2016)

Am liebsten bis da wo die Schmutzwasserpumpe steht


----------



## ThorstenC (10. Jan. 2016)

Flo:
Ich kenne dieses Video.
In dieser Teichanlage hat der Teichler wohl ein Problem mit dem Trommelfilter.
Es handelt sich dabei um das recht oft verkauft OASE- Modell für ca. 3000Euro.
Er hat dort die Trommel ausgebaut und einfach ein paar Bürsten reingeworfen!

Willst Du diesen Quatsch als Wechsel von einem TF zu einem Bürstenfilter ansehen??
Also eine Verbesserung der Filterleistung??

Ich kann es nur so erklären, dass an dem TF irgendwas defekt ist und der Teichler es nicht repariert hat- warum auch immer.
Die OASE- TF laufen an vielen Teichen....

Rainer:
Wer buddelt schon gerne senkrecht an einem Fundament runter???
Die möglichen Risiken müssen wir hier unter uns Häuslebauern nicht goß erwähnen..

Ich habe das in einigen TeichbauDoku´s gesehen-wenn die Erde unter dem Fundament wegsackt und dann die Löcher mühsam wieder gestopft werden....

Bei Einlegen und schweißen der Folie sollte der Untergrund schön gerade und glatt sein.. ..

Man kann in der Praxis auch das Fundament z.B. auf -1,5m unter OK Erdreich bauen und dann vom Fundament schräg 50cm zu den BA Gefälle machen.

Also ein Fundament von 20cm Höhe im Erdreich lassen und dann ab OK Fundament schräg runter..

Dicke Fundamentplatte muss nicht unbedingt sein- so eine schöne Sauberkeitsschicht zum besseren Arbeiten reicht auch aus....

Aber alles je nach Baugrund und örtlichen Bedingungen etc...
Alles andere ist Spartheorie, die in der Praxis ärgerlich und aufwändiger wird.

Mein Grundstück hatte nach Hinten ein Gefälle von 1,4m....
Breite Fundamentstreifen und 24er Schalsteine plus Eisen drauf....das waren so ca. 35m³ Restbeton!!! Vor dem eigentlichen Teichbau bei mir!
Die Fundamente hab ich im 1,4m Hohen Mauerteil unten 80cm breit gegossen.
So entstand ein "L" - wo später der angeschüttete Boden auf dem unteren L- Schenkel liegt.
Fertige L- Betonelemente gibt es auch zur Hangstabilisierung.


----------



## tosa (10. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Reiner,

warum verbindest du die beiden nicht miteinander.... guck mal meine Fotos an, aus 2 mach 1 Teich...

Ich fände das interessanter....


----------



## S.Reiner (10. Jan. 2016)

Ja das wer das Beste es kann nie genug sein


----------



## tosa (10. Jan. 2016)

siehst du meine Meinung....

einfach dazwischen ausbuddeln, hochmauern und dann die Folien miteinander verschweissen. du wirst sehen, die spielen wilde sau in dem Kanal...


----------



## S.Reiner (10. Jan. 2016)

Nun es würden 2m nach rechts gehen und 1m nach hinten
ich dachte rechts eine Stütz Mauer und dann schräg abfallend auf 2 m


----------



## tosa (10. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Reiner,

das würde gehen.... hört sich gut an

viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## trampelkraut (10. Jan. 2016)

Reiner S schrieb:


> Nun es würden 2m nach rechts gehen und 1m nach hinten
> ich dachte rechts eine Stütz Mauer und dann schräg abfallend auf 2 m



Hallo Reiner, du weißt was deine Frau gesagt hat. Nutze die Gunst der Stunde, baue so groß wie möglich. Hinterher kannst du immer noch sagen du hättest dich vermessen, oder der Baggerfahrer hätte Mist gebaut.


----------



## troll20 (11. Jan. 2016)

ich dachte es sollte hier um Streifenfundamente und und Bodenplatte gehen, kann man dieses andere evtl. mal verschoben werden?
Zum Thema selbst wurde ja schon einiges gesagt und es ist nun mal die Frage was für einen Boden habe ich und was für eine Bauform möchte ich.
Ich habe weder Streifenfundamente noch Bodenplatte oder ähnliches, aber senkrechte Wände bis in 140 cm tiefe.
Zu den Bakis sag ich hier jetzt nichts.


----------



## S.Reiner (11. Jan. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> ich dachte es sollte hier um Streifenfundamente und und Bodenplatte gehen


Ich auch aber das war schon Gestern


----------



## Teich4You (11. Jan. 2016)

Beim kleinen Teich habe ich auch senkrecht runter gegraben auf 1,30m. Solange kein Regen den Boden aufweicht hällt das, bis man die Folie reinzieht und dann Wasser drinnen hat. Als Verstärkung kann man noch eine dünne Schicht Mörtel auf die Wand ziehen und oben über die Kante. Das habe ich nach einem Regen auch gemacht, weil mir da einige Kanten eingebrochen waren. Daher kann ich jedem empfehlen die Baugrube immer mit einer Plane abzudecken.

Beim Mauern sollte man ein kleines Fundament erstellen. Das Fundament dient der Standsicherheit über lange Zeiträume und bei Frost. Bei nur einer Reihe von Steinen mag das noch kein Problem sein. Sobald man aber richtig Gewicht auf den Teichrand bringt, in Form von hohen Mauern, oder Trockenmauern, Findlingen usw, sollte man Fundamente erstellen, denn mit der Zeit und durch Regen und Trockenheit und das Gewicht das auf einem Punkt lastet wird sich der Boden immer weiter verdichten und bewegen, was mit Pech dazu führen kann, dass der Teichrand doch einmal nachgibt.


----------



## Zacky (11. Jan. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> kann man dieses andere evtl. mal verschoben werden?


Darum kümmere ich mich dann noch. 



troll20 schrieb:


> es sollte hier um Streifenfundamente und Bodenplatte gehen



Ich habe märkische Heide und habe lediglich Schalsteine senkrecht auf eine Tiefe von 1,75 m verbaut und mit Beton ausgegossen. Die Steine stehen auf dem blanken Sandboden und ich habe darunter auch keine Extra-Fundamente gemacht. Der Teichboden ist sandig geblieben und lediglich mit Vlies abgedeckt.


----------



## S.Reiner (11. Jan. 2016)

Ich hab da ein kleines Problem 
Ich möchte nichts in meinem Garten Betonieren wer weis schon wie lange es mir so gefällt
 und dann ist grosses Pickhammer Festival angesagt 
NÖ das muss nicht
Wie stark muss ein Erdwall sein ca 1 m hoch
hat hier jemand das schon gemacht und kann da was zu sagen
könnte ich das auch mit Pflanzsteinen machen auf einer länge von ca 6-8 Meter


----------



## Zacky (11. Jan. 2016)

Pflanzsteine sind doch fast nix anderes als Schalsteine oder meinst Du, die Pflanzsteine lediglich oben im Wall eingebaut.


----------



## S.Reiner (11. Jan. 2016)

Ja so ungefähr
dacht von unten her das ganze zu stabilisieren mit den Steinen aber mit Erde auf gefüllt und nicht mit Beton
so 3 Reihen oder auch 4


----------



## Zacky (11. Jan. 2016)

...da finde ich die Schalsteine evtl. gar günstiger und würde darüber nachdenken, ob ich diese nicht auch einfach mit Sand verfülle. Bei den Pflanzsteinen, hast Du meist Rillen oder Wellenmuster und wenn es runde Pflanzringe sind, hast Du immer diese Einbuchtungen. Die Beulen, Rillen, Wellen müsste man ja innenseitig ggf. wieder glätten, wenn da Folie anliegt.


----------



## mitch (11. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Reiner,

hab da mal was gefunden 

http://www.heimwerker.de/garten/gar...ine/hangbefestigung-und-boeschungsschutz.html

* defekter Link entfernt *​


----------



## tosa (11. Jan. 2016)

Reiner S schrieb:


> Ich hab da ein kleines Problem
> Ich möchte nichts in meinem Garten Betonieren wer weis schon wie lange es mir so gefällt
> und dann ist grosses Pickhammer Festival angesagt
> NÖ das muss nicht
> ...



Hallo Reiner, 
wir haben das so gemacht, Hintergrund war auch das Niveau an beide Teiche anzupassen und Aushub dabei zu verarbeiten. Danach wurde die Folie hierüber komplett gezogen und ein Holzsteg montiert. Siehst du bei uns in den Bildern des großen Teichs.


----------



## ThorstenC (11. Jan. 2016)

Aber Tosa hat auch schräge Teichwände.
Das hat auch den Vorteil, dass die Bodenfläche kleiner ist- wegen der Absaugung durch BA.
Nachteil ist weniger Volumen m Verhältnis zur Teichoberfläche und dass man im Ernstfall schlechter selber aus dem Teich kommt, als wenn man den Rand greifen kann.

Diese Hangflorsteine sind oft nicht rund, sondern nur 2/3 rund für vorne und hinten gerade.
Das wäre für mich keine Alternative, weil sie dem Erddruck oft nicht standhalten und nach vorne weggedrückt werden.
Das konne ich in meiner Nachbarschaft beobachten- und da war es teilweise nur 1/2 Meter.....Höhenunterschied.

Pflanzen und Frost drücken eben gerne ein wenig.

Es sei denn, dahinter wäre eine richtige Stützmauer und die HAngflor sind nur Zierde und zum Pflanzen.

Bei mir habe ich hinten meine senkrechte140cm hohe  Betonstützmauer aus Fundament, Stahl und 24er Schalsteinen.
Auf meinem Gartenniveau dann die __ Heckenpflanzen etc...

Mein Nachbar hat 4 Reihen Hangflor  irgendwie hingeklatscht.
Krumm, schief, abgesunken- weggedrückt.
Pflege der Pflanzen etc. schwer möglich, weil dahinter gleich der tief gelegene Zaun zur Nachbarin ist.

Es ist nat. anders, wenn man die schöne Seite der Hangflorsteine zu sich hat, sieht und pflegen kann.
----------------------------------------
Viel Beton und richtige Teichplanung ist dann eben endgültig.
Kein Beton und nur Erdwall mit schrägen Wänden- wenn man richtig Platz hat und trotzdem noch genug Teichvolumen erreicht.

Bei mir habe ich ringsherum um den Teich 2 Reihen Schalsteine als Rand übereinander gestellt und mit Beton und Stahl verbaut.
Teichrand ca. 1 Schalstein höher als Gartenniveau.
Zum Boden runter geht es bei mir in Stufen- aber auch alles mit Beton überzogen wegen Zuckersand.....ist auch kein klassicher Koiteich....mehr zum Schwimmen.


----------



## S.Reiner (11. Jan. 2016)

Schräge Wände sind gut das nimmt den Wasser druck gut auf
das was ich nicht weis ist wie dick ich den Erdwall machen soll
1,5m stärke reichen dann noch leicht schräg nach oben zur Wasser kante
Ich werde es einfach machen das wird schon schief gehen
werde mit einer Rüttelplatte den Wall verdichten dann wird der Lehm zum Riesen Backstein
Nun noch ist nichts gemacht und versuch macht klug


----------



## S.Reiner (11. Jan. 2016)

Werde nun erst mal schauen ob es noch Winter wird da ja dann die Koi umziehen müssen
Danke erst mal


----------



## tosa (11. Jan. 2016)

hallo Reiner,

ich denke mal nen Meter gut verdichtet dürfte reichen, dann die von dir favorisierten Steine aussen am Rand und ein Kiesbett rausmachen, und die Steine bepflanzen.


----------



## S.Reiner (11. Jan. 2016)

Ja so in etwa dachte ich mir das auch 
Werde aber den Erdwall etwas breiter machen Platz ist da genug


----------



## trampelkraut (11. Jan. 2016)

Reiner S schrieb:


> Schräge Wände sind gut das nimmt den Wasser druck gut auf
> das was ich nicht weis ist wie dick ich den Erdwall machen soll
> 1,5m stärke reichen dann noch leicht schräg nach oben zur Wasser kante
> Ich werde es einfach machen das wird schon schief gehen
> ...



Früher wenn die Baumeister Bedenken wegen der Stabilität ihrer Bauwerke hatten bauten sie dickere Mauern, Pfeiler, Streben usw. Man nennt das *Angstbauten*, das beste Beispiel ist die Hagia Sofia in Istanbul die steht jetzt seit *1500 Jahren ohne Statik.*

Wenn dein Teich auch so lange halten soll, dann mach halt einen *Angstzuschlag.*


----------



## S.Reiner (11. Jan. 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> *Angstzuschlag.*


ja so ist es man will was machen dann kommt die Planung und Meinungen
und dann Die Frau und ich mach erst mal Feuer
und dann kommt der Angstzuschlag


----------



## S.Reiner (11. Jan. 2016)

hoffe es wird keine Alp Traum daraus


----------

